# Deficiency symptoms?



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi everyone...

I've got a problem I hope you can help me with. :? In one of my plant tanks, my (indestructable) Anubias is getting small holes in the leaves; as well as my sunset stem plant leaves. the color of both is beautiful - the sunsets new growth a bright pink/red - Anubias a deep green. No ragged edges. It is not snails or algea eating fish. I think it is a deficiency of some kind. Does anyone recognize the symptoms? Can someone post a table of deficiencys and thier symptoms? If there is already a table can someone direct me to it? I have laterite in my substrate and I dose with Flourish Comprehensive twice weekly. Our water is very hard. Has anyone found a supplement that seems to work better in hard water? Or a special substrate maybe? I can't do Co2 just yet. Thank you everyone.

Shannon


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Shannon,

I've moved this topic to the Fertilizing forum so that it get more responses.

A nutrient deficiency chart will be put in the articles section shortly. However, it sounds like you may have a potassium deficiency that typically shows as small holes in leaves. What is your GH?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Would appear to be a potassium deficiency. Try adding Flourish Potassium or K2SO4 if you have access to it. You can also integrate another trace mixture into your current Flourish routine that contains higher potassium levels, such as TMG (Tropica Master Grow).

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

You can buy Potassium from,
http://www.gregwatson.com/products.asp


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

If you don't have ready access to other sources, you can try Morton's Salt Substitute that contains potassium chloride.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

If you dose KNO3 for your nitrates (say 10 ppm twice per week), you will automatically have plenty of K, and it should never be a problem. Greenlight Stump Remover is KNO3, and Greg Watson sells it cheap.

Steve Pituch


----------



## shannon (Jan 30, 2004)

*def. symps.*

Thank you so much for the tips and advice friends  
Art, My gh is 8... shannon


----------

